# aSpire to Detail: Mk5 VW Golf GT TDi - Enhancement



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Good evening all....

Remember to add me on Facebook, YouTube & Twitter to keep up-to-date with all the goings on (click the icons below). :thumb:
  

Right, so that's the introduction done then, now on to the write up.

This has been booked for about a month or so, and was dropped off Friday evening with me, ready for a single stage Enhancement Detail.

For those who enjoy the video, check this quick video out (available in HD)






And time for the photo write up....

*On Arrival*

A nice early 7:30am start on a fresh Saturday morning!














































Neighbours dog came to say hello










Car was then soaked in Surfex HD as I didn't want to wake the neighbours with a PW and mine has also decided to die on me










*Wash*

The wheels were cleaned first using AS Smart Wheels (weak mixture)














































The car was then washed using the usual 2BM method and lambswool mitts, with Dodo Juice BTBM shampoo. This was followed by decontamination with AS Fallout Remover and Tardis. Then a thorough rinse down, followed by claying

Removal from the bonnet










*Inspection*

So, let's take a look at what we're in for














































In direct sun










Then moved into the garage....

What do we have here?



















Pig Tails... And they appear to be beneath the clear coat! :wall:

*Polishing*

So, after a couple of tests, it was decided to use Menz 203s Polish on a Yellow 3M pad.

A few before, afters and durings.





































Poor 50/50 attempt






















































































































50/50









Polishing up the headlights























































*LSP*

Weather was on and off with spits of rain, so instead of wax, we used Jetseal 109 and Polycharged it... Applied 2 good coats via DA




























All rubbers dressed, windows cleaned, exhaust sealed with Black fire metal sealant. Alloys sealed with Blackfire also.

*The Results*


























































































































































C&C as always.

Thanks for looking

Mat

:thumb:

aSpire to Detail
Valeting & Detailing in Chesterfield and the surrounding areas
Call: 07910718809
Email: [email protected]
Visit: www.aspiretodetail.com


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Looking amaizing Mat, very glossy


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

Great finish
Good job:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks amazing, great job with the exhausts too!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning reflections Mat


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work there mate, some great reflections.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

How do you find the polycharger ? 

I remember a long time ago using it....might have to get it out an give it a go again 

Good work, and excellent reflection


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic finish..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Amazing finish matt nice work.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning work :argie:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

lovely job!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

awesome 

im going for gloss black wheels on my mk4 now


----------



## M4CCA (Nov 10, 2010)

Great job you have done. Very nice car too.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice tuen around Matt. Exhausts looks spot on..

Pigtails, trust me you will be seeing more of them, typical body shop I'm afraid..


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

very nice mate..... :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys! This was getting loads of attention at GTi Inters, and loads of people was asking who detailed it (which was nice).... Was great sat back under the gazebo watching people gaze at it and take pics. Shame it wasn't in the show n shine...

Hoping it'll be entered at Edition 38 though


----------



## mestew87 (Jun 28, 2011)

Amazing results there bet the owner was happy


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Nice job Mat, great result there :thumb:

Did you refine after using the 203?


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

looks brilliant Mat, love they wheels too!

How do you find Polycharging the Jetseal went?


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

stunning work, car looks different from other golf mk5's. l like this one, great reflections, welldone.


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

Awesome job mate, I've just been getting a black golf so was a good read!!


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

Craking work :thumbs:

The R32 exhaust look good on it.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the positive comments guys :thumbs:


----------



## renocfc (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice work there fella loving the polishing of the backbox :-D


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Superb Work. Love these cars. Thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## Aimez (Apr 25, 2009)

love this car anyway, the exhaust looks amazing!


----------



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks lovely after you have worked wonders on it, shame about the da marks though


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

another heads up from me, the results are very impressive, i wish i had a machine polisher would make life alot easier for my self, hand jobs on VAG paint is a killer to correct, it does my hands and arms in.


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

great job, nice reflection.


----------



## minimatt1967 (Aug 29, 2011)

That looks great, really great! Is that Black Magic?


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

love these...but BLACK!!!! I just did a little wee wee!!!!

This a a beautiful car!!!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Just seen these extra comments. Many thanks. Yes I believe it's "Black Magic"


----------

